# Circulation Pump for 55 Gal Tank



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

I need help choosing a Circulation Pump for a 55 gallon tank. It have terta and guppies in it and also cherry and ghost shrimp. This is planted tank. Thinking about getting two Hydor Koralia 425.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have one koralia 425 on my 29 along with the sunsun 302canister. WWorks great for me. The koralia flow is nice. Not a jet. I bet that would work well for you.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

I have 2 of the Koralia Nano 240s (one one each end) along with my Eheim ecco 2236.

To me, the flow is perfect. The plants sway gently and I get good flow in all corners of my tank.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Won't the open grid of the circulation pumps pose a danger to the shrimp?


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

longgonedaddy said:


> Won't the open grid of the circulation pumps pose a danger to the shrimp?


I would think only for the tiniest babies. With my Korlias, the propeller is pretty small. I would think that it would be at least a 50/50 chance of them not even hitting the propeller. Not sure if the 400 GPH has a bigger propeller, but I would imagine it would. The outside of the pump is the same size, so it should be bigger.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

BriDroid said:


> I would think only for the tiniest babies. With my Korlias, the propeller is pretty small. I would think that it would be at least a 50/50 chance of them not even hitting the propeller. Not sure if the 400 GPH has a bigger propeller, but I would imagine it would. The outside of the pump is the same size, so it should be bigger.




Thanks for the info. I have a small powerhead in my shrimp tank, and I use various bits of filter or cloth over the intake with a rubber band to hold. I wanted to use a circulation pump, but like I posted, I thought the prop would be a death trap. It certainly looks more elegant than what I'm using now.


----------



## ctls (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey what light do you have on your 55 it looks nice. I've been trying to figure out a light for mine.


----------



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

ctls said:


> Hey what light do you have on your 55 it looks nice. I've been trying to figure out a light for mine.


That is the Finnex Ray 2 DD. 

Is it better to get 2 strong pump and place it in the middle of the tank instead of at the end of the tank?


----------



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

Some more input? And also would a Hydor Koralia Evolution 550 be too strong for the plants and fishes?


----------



## Tetrameck (Mar 1, 2013)

Guess it depends on what you have for water movement via you current filtration. I run two cansters on my tank and a koralia evo 550 would be too much on my tank. If you are only runnng a single canister with low flow like an Eheim, it could work.

Edit: i notice you have a fluval. Which model? With your large plants, the additional circulation pump would be a good idea.


----------



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

Opps without to mention that. I using a marineland 220 canister. The flow is ok about half the tank.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd go with two Koralia 240s on opposing corners of the tank. I had a 425 on my 50g and the flow was too much for my liking (combined with my 2217 output). I added a 240 and another 2213 and things are just right.


----------



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

TwoTacoCombo said:


> I'd go with two Koralia 240s on opposing corners of the tank. I had a 425 on my 50g and the flow was too much for my liking (combined with my 2217 output). I added a 240 and another 2213 and things are just right.


So you are running two filters on your tank??


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

DragnX said:


> So you are running two filters on your tank??


Yes, a 2217 stuffed with coarse pads and a hydor heater, and a 2213 stuffed with floss and purigen pushing through a co2 reactor. The 2213 adds very little flow in a tank this size. The 2217 and 240 do most of the water moving.


----------



## DragnX (Jan 21, 2013)

Any more input from people that have a 55 gal tank??


----------



## kclone (Nov 11, 2011)

I got a Koralia Evolution 750 for my 55gallon tank. I have it all the way on one side. I am also running an Eheim 2215 on the other. It might be too powerful, but I no longer have stuff accumulating on the bottom of my tank. Also, there was a skin on the surface of the water before adding the Koralia, but now it is gone.


----------



## GreenTank1 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Hydor 750*

I have the hydor 750 for my 55 gal with a Rena XP3 on the opposite side. It took some tweaking to get the flow direction correct because it is a little too powerful for my tank. All the long stem plants are almost horizontal and close to the surface of the substrate in places. Having the extra flow definitely helped, but I did not need as much as I have.


----------



## Tetrameck (Mar 1, 2013)

Get a koralia 240. If it isn't engough, then get a second.


----------



## Concemi1 (Apr 17, 2015)

This is a little off topic, but what are the plants you have in that picture in your post? I like them and I might want to get them in my tank.


----------

